# Maximum tire size on 585?



## phew52 (Aug 1, 2006)

Does anyone know the size of the largest tire that will fit the 585? I can fit 25s quite easily, but has anyone tried 27s or 28s? Any experiences with particular tires?


----------



## Pegorider (Nov 2, 2008)

*Which 25s?*

I can run a 25mm Michelin Pro 2 Race on the front, but it's way too snug on the rear, on the order of 2mm clearance at the brake bridge.

I prefer the ride of a 25mm tire. Which 25s fit your 585?


----------



## phew52 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Continental GP 4 Season 25s fit easily*

Continental GP 4 Season 25s fit easily front and back, the closest it gets to the frame is at the rear brake and there's still a half centimeter gap.


----------



## Pegorider (Nov 2, 2008)

Anyone know if the new Michelin Pro 3s are as big as the Pro 2s?


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

Pegorider said:


> Anyone know if the new Michelin Pro 3s are as big as the Pro 2s?


No, they are not. I have both but haven't actually measured them. The Pro 3s in a 25 are definately smaller than Pro 2s in a 25.


----------

